# Do you like hot and or Spicy Foods?



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2017)

I really enjoy them at times but on a constant basis.  Had some Doritos Dynamitos Chile Limon Chips tonight and wow were they spicy and hot.  Yum!


----------



## Warrigal (May 29, 2017)

Nothing like a hot Indian or Malaysian curry with all the side dishes. Num Num Num.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2017)

Curry!!!!


----------



## Pappy (May 29, 2017)

Absolutely not. Never could acquire a taste for spicy foods.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 29, 2017)

Chorizo and Egg breakfast burrito. In fact, I just finished one! In a few hours...... fire in the hole...........


----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2017)

Yes, I do.  Here in New Mexico pretty much everybody does, or you might starve!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 29, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Nothing like a hot Indian or Malaysian curry with all the side dishes. Num Num Num.


Yes!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2017)

I enjoy hot and spicy but not *ATOMIC*, I really don't understand folks who try to eat terrifyingly hot peppers and sauces as a sort of macho sport.


----------



## IKE (May 29, 2017)

I really like spicy / hot food both when eating out or homemade......most of the time my belly let's me get away with it but sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## helenbacque (May 29, 2017)

Hot and spicy for sure.  In my RVing days I spent a lot of time in the southwest U.S. and down Baja and got hooked on Mexican food.


----------



## Falcon (May 29, 2017)

A little once in awhile, but generally NO.  Too much spice kills the natural  taste of the food.

You might just as well chew on a spicy piece of cardboard.


----------



## jujube (May 29, 2017)

Love 'em but they don't love me back.  Sometimes it's worth it, though.


----------



## tnthomas (May 29, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Chorizo and Egg breakfast burrito. In fact, I just finished one! In a few hours...... fire in the hole...........



The "breakfast of champions"!   epper:




Aunt Bea said:


> I enjoy hot and spicy but not *ATOMIC*, I really don't understand folks who try to eat terrifyingly hot peppers and sauces as a sort of macho sport.



Perhaps for some, but most hot pepper fans are endorphin addicts. 



> *Spicy Food*
> 
> If you haven’t jumped on the Sriracha bandwagon yet, maybe you’ll want to after reading this. Spicy food, that oh-so-tingling, burning, get-it-out-of-my-mouth food, actually induces a natural high minutes after eating it. And hey, the spicier the better.
> Chili peppers in particular contain high levels of the substance capsaicin, which causes the burning sensation in spicy food. The chemical has been proven before to work as a topical painkiller for arthritis, and also forces the brain to release endorphins. “The endorphins work to block the heat,” Paul Bosland, cofounder and director of New Mexico State University’s Chile Pepper Institute, told ABC News in 2012. “The body produces them in response to the heat, which it senses as pain.” The result: a strong head buzz and numbness.



 spicy-food-4-ways-get-high-without-any-drugs-whatsoever


----------



## Lon (May 29, 2017)

I love all kinds of hot and spicy seasonings, red/green/yellow curries--jalepenos/tabasco/habaneros


----------



## tnthomas (May 29, 2017)

I just finished making my weekly batch of salsa chile de arbol, thought I'd take a pic, it's sort of a "visual" recipe:



The items in the back row are not in the recipe, just there for 'show 'n tell'  

Attached is a .PDF file with the recipe.


View attachment Muy Bueno Cookbook Chile de Arbol Salsa - Muy Bueno Cookbook.pdf


Edit:  the ,PDF recipe does not have a couple very important ingredients, namely:  Cilantro(1/2 bunch), and Cumin(to taste, about 1 tsp.  Also, instead of 8 oz of canned(or fresh) tomatoes, make that 28 oz.


----------



## helenbacque (May 29, 2017)

Tnthomas, looks delicious.  What time's dinner?  and what with the salsa?


----------



## tnthomas (May 29, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> Tnthomas, looks delicious.  What time's dinner?  and what with the salsa?



Dinner will be about 5ish(after the dogs get fed), and when the tri tip is finished in the smoker.  


These chips go good with the salsa:


----------



## helenbacque (May 29, 2017)

Margaritas?


----------



## Wintermint (May 29, 2017)

I love hot curries in particular. There are some superb curry restaurants in the UK too. Sadly I have found as I have gotten older that the...er..'impact' later on can be a bit undesirable!


----------



## jujube (May 29, 2017)

My first introduction to curry was in London in 1967.  The guidebook explained that there are three kinds of curry restaurants: for tourists, for locals and for Indians.  

Being the intrepid travelers that we were, we chose the authentic kind.  Sat down to eat, took a bite....ummm, good....took a second bite....umm, getting a little warm.....paused.....HOLY MOTHER OF GOD, WHAT DO I HAVE IN MY MOUTH?!?!?!

The kind waiter saw that I was in extreme distress (and I do mean extreme as I was blind with tears, felt like my head was going to explode, couldn't get a deep breath....man, my TEETH hurt!) and brought me a large glass of yoghurt to help put out the flames.  

It was years before I approached curry again.  I dearly love it now but I know my limitations and order accordingly.  A little pain is OK, but not that much.  I have the same problem with jalapenos and other peppers of the sort.  What other people find mildly spicy, I find painful.  I must have the most delicate little snowflake tastebuds in the world.  I'm planning to go to India next spring and I know it's going to be a culinary minefield.   Watch out!  Jujube just burst into flames again!


----------



## tnthomas (May 29, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> Margaritas?



No, just iced tea.  :shrug:


----------



## exwisehe (May 29, 2017)

Are you kidding. The hotter the beans, the better.  I'm 1/16 Creek Indian.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2017)

I like hot salsa.  I don't think I've ever had curry but it sounds like something I'd like to try since so many like it.  I like spicy food a lot especially with oriental 5 spices that I buy:https://www.amazon.com/Marshalls-Cr...id=1496127587&sr=8-2&keywords=oriental+spices


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Yes, I do.  Here in New Mexico pretty much everybody does, or you might starve!


Must be a great place to live!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2017)

exwisehe said:


> Are you kidding. The hotter the beans, the better.  I'm 1/16 Creek Indian.


Cool beans!


----------



## helenbacque (May 30, 2017)

Tea works for me


----------



## Camper6 (May 30, 2017)

Our casino serves coconut shrimp with a hot sauce. One of the few I enjoy.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 1, 2017)

Heck yes I like spicy foods! 

If they're not hot enough, I'll just sprinkle on a little Tabasco.

Bland foods are just too hard on my stomach.

HiDesertHal


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Heck yes I like spicy foods!
> 
> If they're not hot enough, I'll just sprinkle on a little Tabasco.
> 
> ...


Bland foods bore me.  I have never bought Tabasco but am thinking of it to "wake up" the food!


----------



## jujube (Jun 1, 2017)

Crystal's Hot Sauce is the perfect hot sauce for me.  Spicy but not TOO spicy.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 1, 2017)

There's a hot sauce made in N. C. called Texas Pete.  Similar to Tobasco but little different flavor if you can get past the heat.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2017)

jujube said:


> Crystal's Hot Sauce is the perfect hot sauce for me.  Spicy but not TOO spicy.


I'll have to check and see what they sell here.



helenbacque said:


> There's a hot sauce made in N. C. called Texas Pete.  Similar to Tobasco but little different flavor if you can get past the heat.


I don't like it extremely hot but sort of.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 2, 2017)

I always keep a bottle of Tabasco within reach...just in case my spicy food isn't hot enough. 

HiDesertHal


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> I always keep a bottle of Tabasco within reach...just in case my spicy food isn't hot enough.
> 
> HiDesertHal


Good idea!


----------

